# Instruments and Equipment > Builders and Repair >  building a mandolin from scratch

## iputthemaninmandolin

Hello,

I have wanted to build a mandolin for some time and have recently come across the space and equipment to do it. I have many questions and appreciate any responses

 Does anyone have any advice regarding resources I should check out? Videos, books, websites? Any resources that could help me grasp all the equipment I will need as well as the whole process would be extremely helpful

What about any reliable online stores where I can purchase pieces like the tuning pegs, neck rod, fret board and base plate?

I'm trying to keep my expenses down and will likely be using second hand wood. Cedar is hard to come by where I am, and I have heard redwood is the next best thing. Does anyone have experience or opinions using second hand wood or redwood?

----------


## Malcolm G.

Hi, and welcome.

Where are you located?

----------


## draino

www.siminoff.net
www.stewmac.com
www.lmii.com
http://www.mcdonaldstrings.com/themandolinproject.html

----------


## Audio Artillery

I found some suitable cedar at a place that sells fencing and decking materials.  I had to go thru the whole pile to find a quartersawn piece, but you only need one plank  :Smile: .  Redwood is supposed to make excellent tops.  If you have one of these decking/fencing places local you can probably find both some cedar and redwood planks that will do the job - plus they come in an appropriate thickness.

For the back/sides/neck... I'm using mahogany.  It may not be the traditional material, but it sure carves easier than maple.  Since I'm building a mandocello which is quite a bit larger, anything that makes carving the back easier is worth it.

Are you starting with someone else's plans?  I didn't, but that will probably get you going faster.

As far as walkthroughs of mandolin builds... I've found a number on the net.  Peter Coombes' is pretty good:

http://www.petercoombe.com/Construction.htm

Mainly it just helps to see pictures and the general order of things, for me at least.

----------


## pieman25

I recommend the book "constructing a bluegrass mandolin" by Roger Siminoff. I've read about halfway through and in comparison to some of the other lutherie books I've read (eg. Ukulele Design and Construction), it is well put together and has little to no typos and has a sufficient amount of pictures and illustrations/diagrams/plans to understand what he's actually talking about. I cannot recommend it highly enough. I do know he's written a new book on the subject, which has new information, I would recommend that book. I am extremely satisfied with this book, but I do plan on getting his newer book as well.

----------


## iputthemaninmandolin

Thank you Malcom, I am  on Oahu.

----------


## iputthemaninmandolin

Hi Audio Artillery, Thanks for the info, what stage are you in building yours? I don't have any plans at the moment, I think I will base mine off someone's plans an personalize it a bit. I think my wood will be coming from a store like that. Thanks for the link too

----------


## iputthemaninmandolin

Awesome pieman, thanks I'll check out that book

----------


## Rob Grant

Oahu...think Koa for back and sides. You might check out any isolated beaches for the odd plank of oregon blown in by the Trades (top wood). Heck, I think you may even find a few fine native Aussies like Flindersia and Toona growing up your way (plantation).

----------


## Bill Snyder

What about spruce? It is by far the most common of top woods.

----------


## iputthemaninmandolin

Thanks Rob. I checked out your site, those are some beautiful instruments! Do you have recommendations as far as how many different types of wood to involve with the whole mandolin? Or any types that would work well for the neck?

----------


## barry k

OP, you mentioned that you have equipment, would you mind expanding on that a little.  I  wouldnt know where to begin if I didnt have the proper tools. Bandsaws, radial arm saw, table saw, drill press ,  planer and sanding machines. I have a duplicator that I have built. Router table ,  joiner  and the ever esstiential hand tools , way too numerous to mention.  But, if you are only planing to build one, then I guess you could do it all by hand tools. There are MANY specialty tools  also required for fret work and nut , bridge filing...just food for thought.

----------


## iputthemaninmandolin

Hi Barry. My situation is that my landlord is offering me access to his fathers workshop and tools. He has an extensive collection of equipment, more than I have ever had so readily available. I'm in the process of sorting out and organizing his work space and tools, and am not sure of everything it contains yet, but so far I have seen a drill press, bandsaw, sanding machines and many different hand tools. Hopefully I can find some of the other tools you mentioned. Right now my sights are only set on building one with as few specialty tools as possible. Thanks for sharing some knowledge!

----------


## iputthemaninmandolin

Wow Barry, your mandolins are incredible... I really liked the colors too

----------


## Audio Artillery

> Hi Audio Artillery, Thanks for the info, what stage are you in building yours?


Top is carved, sides and neck/end blocks are glued together, neck blank is made and mostly fitted to neck block, back is mostly carved on the outside.

One thing about not using spruce which probably isn't immediately obvious:  you're a pioneer.  You'll eventually come around here asking "how thick should I make the top?" or "how thick should my braces be?" and if you're not using some kind of spruce people won't have much advice.  Cedar isn't too far out there, but redwood is probably going to put you on your own.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Read the Siminoff book twice and rent the mandolin building discs with Don MacRostie from Smart Flix.    Those two sources (plus the folks on this site) did it for me!  Benedetto's Archtop guitar book is great too.

Excellent wood is available everywhere . . . remember that when you goof up a top or back!  You can make a lot of practice parts before you start putting them together. 

But the very best info is on *this* site ! ! !   The MandolinCafe is the mothership for mandolin wisdom!

Steve

----------


## iputthemaninmandolin

Nice Audio Artillery, that must feel good to be moving along. How long have you been at it? 

I've heard of some people using redwood before, hopefully I wont have too much trouble.



I've already ordered the Siminoff book Steven and I'll check out those dvd's, thanks for the recommendation!

I agree, this site kicks butt! I was having trouble finding resources on the internet, but this community and communal knowledge is gold

----------


## Rob Grant

> Thanks Rob. I checked out your site, those are some beautiful instruments! Do you have recommendations as far as how many different types of wood to involve with the whole mandolin? Or any types that would work well for the neck?


I use a lot of Flindersia brayliana ("Queensland Maple"). Last year when I was on the Big Island (Hawaii) I came across some plantation stands of Flindersia north of Hilo. I don't know exactly what species you have availiable in the islands, but there are, like I mentioned, quite a few native Australian timbers being grown in plantations. I think, if I were you, I'd pick the brains of a few local uke and guitar makers and get some information on the woods they are using. 

I often use up to six different timbers in a single mandolin or mandola. With the exception of the odd top of imported Spruce or Western Red Cedar I use only woods from my immediate region of Oz,

----------


## Audio Artillery

> Nice Audio Artillery, that must feel good to be moving along. How long have you been at it? 
> 
> I've heard of some people using redwood before, hopefully I wont have too much trouble.


I think I started around end of January.  But I haven't been working on it non-stop.  The first build obviously takes the longest because you don't know what you're doing  :Smile: .

I'm positive you'll be able to get a good result with redwood but you may be carving in the dark so to speak.

----------

